# Rumor: Some more Info ON J. Kidd to the Lakers



## SoCalfan21

Some poster on CL.com claims that there will be a trade that happens at 5 PST tomorrow...heres the link


http://www.clublakers.com/forums/kidd-to-lakers-back-on-t67988,start,720.html


Also there is rumors that Kidd also may be sitting out a game

http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1171345044185110.xml&coll=1

take this for what it is...IM NOT SAYING ITS GOING TO HAPPEN..just check it out


----------



## Basel

Interesting is all it is...but until something actually happens, I'll take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Basel57 said:


> Interesting is all it is...but until something actually happens, I'll take this with a grain of salt.


Thats how i wanted everyone reading this to take it..i jus thought it was pretty interesting.


----------



## jazzy1

Yeah seems bogus. Mitch I just have a feeling is gonna stand pat. He thinks Bynum is a star in training and that Luke and kwame back in the fold this season makes us a threat. jkidd would be a good get but how much better is Kidd/Kobe/Odom than kidd/VC/RJ. That seems to be the main point for me. 

if I'm Kobe I can't wait 2-3 years for a supposed bynum rise to stardom. In 3 years bynum might be still stumbling and Kobe has wasted his prime tutoring underachievers.


----------



## The One

On the outside Bynum looks promising, But Bynum has a couple of problems that I don't think will ever change. Like Odom, Bynum lets the refs and how he begins the game dictate his effort and focus(Note: Odom has been in the league for about 7 years and still has not changed that problem). He is disinterested in situations that may lead to him failing - making him very timid. Lastly, man-to-man and screen rotation are defenses that are just built in certain players at the get go - Bynum is not one of them; If he can't play rotation D now then he never will.


----------



## nguyen_milan

I sure like it but i will try to keep my hope not too high. Damn, I still remember about last year trade deadline about KG..* sigh*


----------



## 49erfan

SoCalfan21 said:


> Some poster on CL.com claims that there will be a trade that happens at 5 PST tomorrow...heres the link
> 
> 
> http://www.clublakers.com/forums/kidd-to-lakers-back-on-t67988,start,720.html
> 
> 
> Also there is rumors that Kidd also may be sitting out a game
> 
> http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1171345044185110.xml&coll=1
> 
> take this for what it is...IM NOT SAYING ITS GOING TO HAPPEN..just check it out


this could happen. the nets want to dump salary and they aren't winning,so it's the best time to do it.


----------



## SoCalfan21

49erfan said:


> this could happen. the nets want to dump salary and they aren't winning,so it's the best time to do it.


GO NINERS!!!!!


----------



## The One

SoCalfan21 said:


> Some poster on CL.com claims that there will be a trade that happens at 5 PST tomorrow...heres the link
> 
> 
> http://www.clublakers.com/forums/kidd-to-lakers-back-on-t67988,start,720.html
> 
> 
> Also there is rumors that Kidd also may be sitting out a game
> 
> http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1171345044185110.xml&coll=1
> 
> take this for what it is...IM NOT SAYING ITS GOING TO HAPPEN..just check it out


I wish there was some way to do this without giving up Kwame...unless, of course, if the Filler of the trade from the Nets is a good bigman (which I doubt since that is the Nets biggest problem already)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

:rofl:

How many consecutive years has a thread like this popped up on CL or LG?


----------



## SoCalfan21

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :rofl:
> 
> How many consecutive years has a thread like this popped up on CL or LG?


16


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If it involves trading Bynum then i give it a NO. You cant teach 7ft with soft hands. Hes only *19* and he has plenty of time to learn how to play better defense.


----------



## Pinball

CubanLaker said:


> If it involves trading Bynum then i give it a NO. You cant teach 7ft with soft hands. Hes only *19* and he has plenty of time to learn how to play better defense.


I doubt Bynum would even be discussed. I'm guessing Farmar, Parker, Cook, Brown, and players in that mold are being discussed and I'm guessing that won't be enough. It sucks because we only have 3 players the Nets want. Kobe isn't going anywhere. Bynum is too young, too big, and has too much potential to give away in a package for anything less than a top 10 player. Odom isn't my type of player because I feel that he's soft, often disinterested, and a tweener but the reality is that he's the second best player on the team and we aren't going anywhere if we add Kidd and lose him. We don't really have anything to offer NJ.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'll pray that this happens, but I know that it won't.

PG: Jason Kidd...Smush Parker...Shammond Williams
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf...Brian Cook
C: Andrew Bynum...Jason Collins

That would be very very nice.


----------



## mjm1

Unless Odom or Bynum is involved, I guarantee thorn will never ever deal Kidd to the Lakers. He isnt going to give away HOFers just for salary dumping. Only deals "that blow him away" are viable.


----------



## Brian34Cook

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ3W9AHcek8

:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Brian34Cook said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ3W9AHcek8
> 
> :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## SoCalfan21

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :lol: :lol:


That was a little pick me up hahaha


----------



## Jizzy

http://www.latimes.com/sports/print...oll=la-headlines-pe-sports&ctrack=1&cset=true

Basically says that the Lakers and Nets GMs haven't talked in weeks and there isn't a good chance of this trade happening.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Jizzy said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/print...oll=la-headlines-pe-sports&ctrack=1&cset=true
> 
> Basically says that the Lakers and Nets GMs haven't talked in weeks and there isn't a good chance of this trade happening.


It seems kind of odd that the Nets "plan" to sit Kidd out for 2 games until the ASG and Kidd doesnt plan on playing in the ASG either because of "back problems' that none of us have actually even heard about. If Kidd doesn't go to the Lakers im expecting him to be somewhere else. There was also talk about the Lakers not wanting Collins but say they dont want to give up Farmar is Collins in included in the deal. So the other result, as said on Coast2Coast last night, would be to have a third team involved in this and from what i have read from other boards was the third team could infact be Orlando cause i did read somewhere that Orlando does want Vince Carter, so the nets could dump Collins and Carter in Orlando and Kidd in LA. Thats just my understanding of it and thats what i think.


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> It seems kind of odd that the Nets "plan" to sit Kidd out for 2 games until the ASG and Kidd doesnt plan on playing in the ASG either because of "back problems' that none of us have actually even heard about. If Kidd doesn't go to the Lakers im expecting him to be somewhere else. There was also talk about the Lakers not wanting Collins but say they dont want to give up Farmar is Collins in included in the deal. So the other result, as said on Coast2Coast last night, would be to have a third team involved in this and from what i have read from other boards was the third team could infact be Orlando cause i did read somewhere that Orlando does want Vince Carter, so the nets could dump Collins and Carter in Orlando and Kidd in LA. Thats just my understanding of it and thats what i think.



LOL, dude, Kidd has had thes eback problems for over a month. He hurt his back in a game against Chicago in where he hit a crazy circus shot. There is no sense of playing him since the Nets are not going to make the playoffs and the All Star break is right here. If there is a trade happening, it will happen in the offseason where we have more leverage.

Be reasonable here, the Nets want value in return for Carter, not "dump him". Same with Kidd. That is why waiting until the offseason makes more sense. Sign and trade possibilty for Carter.


----------



## Jizzy

Our GM, Rod THorn, is no Babcock. He knows just as well that any deal involving Kidd and the Lakers starts with either Lamar Odom or Bynum. The rumors of Kwame brown, Chris Mihm, Aaron Mckie are false as they have been proven false by the Nets very own beat writer, Dave D.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Jizzy said:


> LOL, dude, Kidd has had thes eback problems for over a month. He hurt his back in a game against Chicago in where he hit a crazy circus shot. There is no sense of playing him since the Nets are not going to make the playoffs and the All Star break is right here. If there is a trade happening, it will happen in the offseason where we have more leverage.
> 
> Be reasonable here, the Nets want value in return for Carter, not "dump him". Same with Kidd. That is why waiting until the offseason makes more sense. Sign and trade possibilty for Carter.


Obviously it was said that we offered the Nets the best deal for kidd..so it wont get much better..and it doesnt look like Vince is not drawing any attention


----------



## Dre

Why do the Lakers think they need Kidd? The Lakers would be an eerily similar Nets-west, and Kidd's potential wouldn't be fulfilled out there. Kobe and Odom's ball skills will render Kidd less effective, and Kidd coming and dominating as much as he's used to would frustrate things. Most of all he's not even a triangle point guard. I could maybe see you guys wanting a Mike Bibby, who's more of a scorer and can work off the ball, but I can't remember a triangle (true)point guard who really ran the offense, which Kidd would seemingly have to do to be worthwhile.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I'd rather watch Tj pick a part the Nets, but Jose will do......


----------



## KDOS

> A source with knowledge of the situation said it was "extremely remote" that a trade would take place between the Lakers and Nets. Jason Kidd is a particular favorite of Nets owner Bruce Ratner and would not be traded unless he went to Ratner and asked to be moved -- an unlikely scenario, said a source familiar with Kidd's thinking.





> The Lakers are also unwilling to part with three players -- Kobe Bryant, Lamar Odom and Andrew Bynum, which could also be a deal-killer.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ing_to_part_with_kobe_odom_or_bynum_for_kidd/


----------



## Dre

> The Lakers are also unwilling to part with three players -- *Kobe Bryant*, Lamar Odom and Andrew Bynum, which could also be a deal-killer.



 :lol: Hmm...I bet that is a dealbreaker...


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Brian34Cook said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ3W9AHcek8
> 
> :lol:


:clap2: :lol: :clap2:


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> Obviously it was said that we offered the Nets the best deal for kidd..so it wont get much better..and it doesnt look like Vince is not drawing any attention



LOL, we are in talks with Memphis about Pau Gasol. Whether we trade RJ or Vince, don't know.

You have to be kidding yourself if you think Rod Thorn would accept Mckie, Cook, Mihm, Kwame or whatever garbage. Where was it said that the Lakers offered the best deal for Kidd? What has been reported is that the Lakers and Nets GMs haven't talked in weeks and there is literally no chance of a deal happening. In fact, there were rumors that the Warriors offered Monta Ellis, O' Bryant and some fillers along with there first round pick for Kidd so don't really know where you heard the Lakers offered the best package.

And please, we already have deals aligned for Vince. It's just a matter of until the offseaosn when we know where our drafting position will be.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Jizzy said:


> LOL, we are in talks with Memphis about Pau Gasol. Whether we trade RJ or Vince, don't know.
> 
> You have to be kidding yourself if you think Rod Thorn would accept Mckie, Cook, Mihm, Kwame or whatever garbage. Where was it said that the Lakers offered the best deal for Kidd? What has been reported is that the Lakers and Nets GMs haven't talked in weeks and there is literally no chance of a deal happening. In fact, there were rumors that the Warriors offered Monta Ellis, O' Bryant and some fillers along with there first round pick for Kidd so don't really know where you heard the Lakers offered the best package.
> 
> And please, we already have deals aligned for Vince. It's just a matter of until the offseaosn when we know where our drafting position will be.


LOL so are the bulls and im sure the bulls have alot more to offer than Vince...id rather have Gordon and Noch and NYs first than vince


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> LOL so are the bulls and im sure the bulls have alot more to offer than Vince...id rather have Gordon and Noch and NYs first than vince



OK. THat's you and has nothing to do with Jason Kidd.

And a deal of RJ, Krstic and a first or VInce, Krstic and a first is a better deal then the Bulls.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Jizzy said:


> OK. THat's you and has nothing to do with Jason Kidd.
> 
> And a deal of RJ, Krstic and a first or VInce, Krstic and a first is a better deal then the Bulls.


Im still trying to think why the grizzles would do that over the bulls deal


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> Im still trying to think why the grizzles would do that over the bulls deal



Well, with Gay, Miller, Warrick, they have a plethora of swingmen. What would adding Deng do along with PJ brown? With the Nets deal, they can get a player just as good as Deng, along with a young stud in Krstic to take over for Gasol's spot. PJ Brown won't resign with them so it'll essentially be Deng and a first for Gasol. THe Nets can offer, RJ, Krstic, and a first.

Really a no-brainer.


----------



## Eternal

Jizzy said:


> Well, with Gay, Miller, Warrick, they have a plethora of swingmen. What would adding Deng do along with PJ brown? With the Nets deal, they can get a player just as good as Deng, along with a young stud in Krstic to take over for Gasol's spot. PJ Brown won't resign with them so it'll essentially be Deng and a first for Gasol. THe Nets can offer, RJ, Krstic, and a first.
> 
> Really a no-brainer.


Your insane if you think that's better then the Bulls deal...


----------



## SoCalfan21

Eternal said:


> Your insane if you think that's better then the Bulls deal...


I believe that Gordon is better than Jefferson and NYs first also..im not sure who is worse NY or NJ but still Gordon> Jeferson IMO.


----------



## Jizzy

Eternal said:


> Your insane if you think that's better then the Bulls deal...



Ummm.. why shouldn't I? The Nets may end up with a worse record then the Knicks and the Grizz will get two nice young pieces instead of one Deng.

And they are in "serious talks" so guess the insanity is still alive.


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> I believe that Gordon is better than Jefferson and NYs first also..im not sure who is worse NY or NJ but still Gordon> Jeferson IMO.



NJ will have a lottery pick as will NY.


----------



## Jizzy

Oh yes, John Paxson is unwilling to give up Ben Gordon so it will have to be Deng.


----------



## Jizzy

About Jason Kidd:


> I've received plenty of trade proposals from fans this week (no need to send any more), but would the Nets really want an injured and offensively challenged Kwame Brown, an aging Aaron McKie or an unproven Shammond Williams? Chris Mihm is one of the kindest players in the league and he put up career-best scoring numbers last season, but he hasn't played this season because of ankle surgery. Vladimir Radmanovic has struggled the entire season and has a weighty, lengthy contract.



http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-spw-lakeweb17feb17,0,7557337.story?track=mostviewed-homepage

That's the reality of the situation. If you expect Kidd, then expect to hand over Bynum. Other then that, Kidd on the Lakers is but a mere pipe dream.


----------



## justasking?

*Some new info on the possible trade involving JKidd. Just thought you guys might be interested*:



> Kidd's agent told him several clubs are interested in acquiring the New Jersey Nets' star point guard for the stretch run. Though Kidd says his first desire is to return to the playoffs with the Nets, the club's struggles and his increasingly contentious divorce proceedings could make a fresh start attractive.





> They have to do what's best for the franchise if the team is underachieving,'' Kidd said of the Nets, 25-29 and 4 1/2 games behind Toronto in the Atlantic Division. "Business always gets in the way of basketball, so you just have to be happy with wherever you might end up





> Kidd actually wouldn't cite specific suitors, but the Oakland native has always thought favorably about a return to California - perhaps with the Lakers, who could use his skills





> I've heard the (potential) takers, but you don't know what to believe,'' Kidd said. "Everybody has their inside source.


Link: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/basketball/nba/wires/02/16/2030.ap.bkn.all.star.notebook.0983/


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

First of all RJ Kristic is to much for Gasol. No one on our team can step up to take center or sf if they go. Sorry Lakers fans but unless you want to include Odom plus more I dont see this happening. The Nets are not rebuilding. They are going to play it out next year. Even if they dont make the playoffs because they are getting an athletic PF in he draft. The best thing for the Nets would be to wait it out until next season and see if anything special happens. I think for the Lakers it would be in their best interest to wait for Bynum and Farmar to become good players.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Jizzy said:


> About Jason Kidd:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-spw-lakeweb17feb17,0,7557337.story?track=mostviewed-homepage
> 
> That's the reality of the situation. If you expect Kidd, then expect to hand over Bynum. Other then that, Kidd on the Lakers is but a mere pipe dream.


umm if we wanted to get raped we would have done that...we probably could get KG right now for Bynum..no thanks buddy...


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> umm if we wanted to get raped we would have done that...we probably could get KG right now for Bynum..no thanks buddy...




Well, who cares. You're not GM, I'm not GM. For all we know, Bynum could be switching teams next Thursday.

If you expect to get Kidd without giving up one of your big three, then you're fooling yourself.


----------



## Jizzy

It's going to be tough to lose Kidd but he is creating a bad image for the team with the allegations from his wife that he beat her and was an adulterer. He needs a fresh start elsewhere and it might be LA.


----------



## blackmamba24

kidd is a very good player and a good addition to the squad but... do we really need him???? I think we should get a power forward kwame is not gon to do anything and cook is going to stay the same... we need a REAL power forward... OH YEAH... how about the salary cap... we might as well go broke...


----------



## Theonee

When I think about about it more, Miami seems to be the ideal place for Kidd, Miami is like a place where old people go to die.


----------



## Basel

Theonee said:


> When I think about about it more, Miami seems to be the ideal place for Kidd, Miami is like a place where old people go to die.


Or win Championships...well, last year anyway.


----------



## Eternal

Let's hope the Lakers can get Magloire involved with the Kidd deal like they mentioned on TNT.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Eternal said:


> Let's hope the Lakers can get Magloire involved with the Kidd deal like they mentioned on TNT.


Yeah, it will most likely IMO send Kwame to Portland and some others then we get Kidd and the Nets get garbage plus Farmar.:biggrin:


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Eternal said:


> Let's hope the Lakers can get Magloire involved with the Kidd deal like they mentioned on TNT.


Yeah right.Thorn said "I am not trading Kidd or Carter unless I get something that blows me away." If Magloire blows us away then we have to be on crack. If the Lakers want Kidd they have to include Odom and more.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

KIDD is a domestic disturbance CASE. He is a Loser who hits Women. We dont want him in Lakers. He is no good and too expensive. We are better off without Kidd


----------



## afobisme

i don't want kidd, he's 34 and we'd be giving up a frontcourt (when we obviously don't have a steady one). if jason had the same contract, and he were 30, then i'd be more open to it. but what's the point of having a 34 year old jason kdid on our team?


----------



## Eternal

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Yeah right.Thorn said "I am not trading Kidd or Carter unless I get something that blows me away." If Magloire blows us away then we have to be on crack. If the Lakers want Kidd they have to include Odom and more.


It's not like it would be straight up Magloire for Kidd...


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Yes but Farmar doesnt make much of a difference. Im glad Laker fans dont want Kidd cause Nets fans dont want him their either!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Yeah right.Thorn said "I am not trading Kidd or Carter unless I get something that blows me away." If Magloire blows us away then we have to be on crack. If the Lakers want Kidd they have to include Odom and more.


Yup. And GMs are ALWAYS 100% forthright with the media in regards to trades. As a matter of fact, I called Thorn before dealing Martin in the sign and trade to the Nuggets and he was completely honest. You will not see NBA GMs smokescreening like other sports.


----------



## mjm1

Eternal said:


> It's not like it would be straight up Magloire for Kidd...


no, the Lakers will tag on Kwame ****ing Brown and Smush parker. That'll really blow away thorn...right into unenployment.


----------



## mjm1

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yup. And GMs are ALWAYS 100% forthright with the media in regards to trades. As a matter of fact, I called Thorn before dealing Martin in the sign and trade to the Nuggets and he was completely honest. You will not see NBA GMs smokescreening like other sports.


again, Thorn wants andrew bynum and is prepared not to do anything until the Lakers come up with a package that includes him. The Nets arent arent handing out HOFers as charity


----------



## afobisme

kidd isn't worth andrew bynum straight up at this point (in my opinion). jason has another good 2-3 seasons left, andrew has his whole career (and in a few years, if he keeps up his work, he will be all-star material).


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

mjm1 said:


> again, Thorn wants andrew bynum and is prepared not to do anything until the Lakers come up with a package that includes him. The Nets arent arent handing out HOFers as charity


Thorn wants Sasha and it's NOT happening. Forget about it.


----------



## Eternal

mjm1 said:


> no, the Lakers will tag on Kwame ****ing Brown and Smush parker. That'll really blow away thorn...right into unenployment.


Would unenployment be a notch up from unemployment? =\

It would be more then that. Lakers would be giving expiring contracts, which is what a team that is rebuilding needs.


----------



## Eternal

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Thorn wants Sasha and it's NOT happening. Forget about it.


I'd kill Kupcake if he ever did... Sasha for Kidd straight up. 

I mean the name Sasha Vujacic itself is worthy of having a roster spot.


----------



## NetsKnight

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Yeah right.Thorn said "I am not trading Kidd or Carter unless I get something that blows me away." If Magloire blows us away then we have to be on crack. If the Lakers want Kidd they have to include Odom and more.


Nick Saban: "I am not interested in the head coaching position at Alabama"


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/73357186.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=DE66AF07AC48D4F9FF08C6A08865EEF5">


----------



## Brian34Cook

There's a yahoo video up now about Kidd and LA.. Talks about the rumors and that Kobe would make his job easier


----------



## Dre

Seriously though how the hell do you expect to get anyone of note if you're not trying to move Bynum, Odom, or Walton?


----------



## mjm1

_Dre_ said:


> Seriously though how the hell do you expect to get anyone of note if you're not trying to move Bynum, Odom, or Walton?


They arent getting anyone of note, the discussion should be closed. Jason Kidd is worth at least equal talent in return not garbage and quasi-large expiring contracts.


----------



## mjm1

SoCalfan21 said:


> LOL so are the bulls and im sure the bulls have alot more to offer than Vince...id rather have Gordon and Noch and NYs first than vince


The difference is, Paxson refuses to trade ben gordan and deng. The Nets dont really care about Carter*


----------



## SoCalfan21

mjm1 said:


> They arent getting anyone of note, the discussion should be closed. Jason Kidd is worth at least equal talent in return not garbage and quasi-large expiring contracts.


So when this trade does happen can we go raid the Nets board then?


----------



## Dre

SoCalfan21 said:


> So when this trade does happen can we go raid the Nets board then?


Come visit the Mavs board.


----------



## Theonee

_Dre_ said:


> Come visit the Mavs board.


Mavs board is not attractive anymore without the updates on "Name those Boobies thread":biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

This is ridiculous. The lakers have just kiled there chances of getting Kidd. Not willing to give up Walton for Jason Kidd? 

Speechless.


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> So when this trade does happen can we go raid the Nets board then?



THis board is dead. You should be thankful for at least getting some posters to come here.

And sure, you're more then welcome to come now. Just watch what you say. A lot of aggravated and anxious fans over there.


----------



## Jizzy

_Dre_ said:


> Seriously though how the hell do you expect to get anyone of note if you're not trying to move Bynum, Odom, or Walton?



2 words: Chucky Atkins.


----------



## The One

Jizzy said:


> This is ridiculous. The lakers have just kiled there chances of getting Kidd. Not willing to give up Walton for Jason Kidd?
> 
> Speechless.


Walton's absence is the main reason why the Lakers are losing. Walton is almost untouchable at this point.


----------



## Jizzy

Not even for Jason Kidd?

Wow. Quite sad, quite sad indeed.

Oh, BTW, the Lakers are desperately going after Kidd while Thorn is having second thoughts on trading him. Does Mitch Cupchak honestly expect to pry Kidd away wothout giving up at least Walton?!


----------



## Jizzy

Do we really need reminders that the Lakers PG rotation consists of Smush parker and Sasha? And we're talking about Jason ****ing Kidd. A backcourt of Kidd and Kobe would be awesome but Walton will bring the championship to LA along with Smush and Sasha.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Jizzy said:


> Do we really need reminders that the Lakers PG rotation consists of Smush parker and Sasha? And we're talking about Jason ****ing Kidd. A backcourt of Kidd and Kobe would be awesome but Walton will bring the championship to LA along with Smush and Sasha.


Luke Walton is a more refined version of Scottie Pippen in the triangle. Better defender too. Stop overrating Kidd.


----------



## mjm1

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *Luke Walton is a more refined version of Scottie Pippen in the triangle. Better defender too.** Stop overrating Kidd.*


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## NetsKnight

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Luke Walton is a more refined version of Scottie Pippen in the triangle. Better defender too. Stop overrating Kidd.


wow.


----------



## Dre

mjm1 said:


> :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


No, he's right, but he's a (very) poor man's version, and you move him for Jason Kidd without thinking about it. Two years of Kidd is worth Walton. C'mon now.

EDIT: Oh wait, he's damn sure not a better defender. C'mon now.


----------



## Aurelino

Like I said in the Nets forum, the Lakers are suffering from Bullsitis. They are too much in love with the young talent that they have drafted. If that remains the case, neither team is going to win anything of consequence.


----------



## afobisme

too much in love? eh, i dont know about "too much" but there's no reason to trade either andrew or lamar for jason kidd. lamar has 10 more years of game in him, jason's got 4.. andrew's got 18 years of game left in him, jason kidd has 4. 

thet question is, if we get jason kidd, does it make us an instant contender? and i think the answer is no... so what's the point of getting an aging point guard if it doesn't instantly make you better? a better idea is to keep and develop your young talent.

luke walton i wouldn't mind parting with - what he brings to the team is great, but we have a logjam at the 3 anyways.

oh and jason's contract makes me go "ew"


----------



## Flash is the Future

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...9~549~1016~498~996&teams=13~17~29~29~22~29~17

or

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...49~1016~996~498&teams=13~17~17~29~29~22~17~29

Lakers send their first rounder to memphis in both trades. Thoughts?


----------



## Flash is the Future

Do that and sign Scottie and...

PG: Jason Kidd/Smush Parker/Jordan Farmar/Shammond Williams
SG: Kobe Bryant/Maurice Evans/Sasha Vujacic
SF: Luke Walton/Scottie Pippen
PF: Lamar Odom/Brian Cook
C: Andrew Bynum/Ronny Turiaf

or

PG: Jason Kidd/Smush Parker/Shammond Williams
SG: Kobe Bryant/Maurice Evans/Sasha Vujacic
SF: Luke Walton/Scottie Pippen
PF: Lamar Odom/Brian Cook
C: Andrew Bynum/Ronny Turiaf

Either of those _is_ an instant championship contender.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Yes but Memphis already has stated we want a superstar or superstar in the making. Lamars 10 years are about = to Kidds 4. If you guys want a chip now get Kidd. If you want it in a few years dont get him. How are we overrating Kidd. You guys are definetly overrating Odom.


----------



## Flash is the Future

I think Lamar's 10>than Kidd's 4. Kidd and Kobe alone are not enough for a chip. Lamar is untouchable in this deal.


----------



## jazzy1

Gettin Jkidd would be the move but trading kwame for him would not be. We still need A Big athletic defender. Kidd would make us beter offensively and only slightly better defensively on the perimeter. We'd still get killed inside and on the boards. 

Gotta make the kidd deal by keeping kwame.


----------



## Flash is the Future

I think that's impossible. He's the only contract big enough to get Kidd. Either Kobe's. Lamar's, or Kwame's, and the Lakers would choose Kwame's. Radman's might work, but the Nets definately wouldn't take him.


----------



## Jizzy

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Luke Walton is a more refined version of Scottie Pippen in the triangle. Better defender too. Stop overrating Kidd.



God, I hope this is sarcasm.


----------



## Jizzy

jazzy1 said:


> Gettin Jkidd would be the move but trading kwame for him would not be. We still need A Big athletic defender. Kidd would make us beter offensively and only slightly better defensively on the perimeter. We'd still get killed inside and on the boards.
> 
> Gotta make the kidd deal by keeping kwame.



You do realize Kidd would lead the Lakers in rebounding, correct?


----------



## Jizzy

Flash is the Future said:


> Do that and sign Scottie and...
> 
> PG: Jason Kidd/Smush Parker/Jordan Farmar/Shammond Williams
> SG: Kobe Bryant/Maurice Evans/Sasha Vujacic
> SF: Luke Walton/Scottie Pippen
> PF: Lamar Odom/Brian Cook
> C: Andrew Bynum/Ronny Turiaf
> 
> or
> 
> PG: Jason Kidd/Smush Parker/Shammond Williams
> SG: Kobe Bryant/Maurice Evans/Sasha Vujacic
> SF: Luke Walton/Scottie Pippen
> PF: Lamar Odom/Brian Cook
> C: Andrew Bynum/Ronny Turiaf
> 
> Either of those _is_ an instant championship contender.



Nice to have dreams, ain't it?

Who the **** did the Nets even get in this deal? You just inserted Kidd into the Lakers starting lineup without changing the roster!


----------



## Hibachi!

I really want a Laker fan to somehow rationalize the idea of getting Kidd without giving up Kwame, Walton, Bynum, or Farmar...


----------



## mjm1

Hibachi! said:


> I really want a Laker fan to somehow rationalize the idea of getting Kidd without giving up Kwame, Walton, Bynum, or Farmar...


no, there willing to give up Kwame and MAYBE Farmar :lol:. Luke Walton, now he's untouchable :rotf:.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Jizzy said:


> Nice to have dreams, ain't it?
> 
> Who the **** did the Nets even get in this deal? You just inserted Kidd into the Lakers starting lineup without changing the roster!


At ease Jizzy. Just because I'm a Zo loving Heat fan, it doesn't mean I want to see the Nets blown up. It was this:

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...9~549~1016~996~498&teams=13~17~29~29~22~17~29

or this

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...49~1016~996~498&teams=13~17~17~29~29~22~17~29

or this 

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...23~1016~996~498&teams=13~17~29~29~17~22~17~29

In all of those trades, Memphis gets the Lakers and Nets first rounders. I think it's a good deal for all parties. Memphis winds up with 3 first rounders (Their own, Nets, Lakers) in the deepest draft in a long time and they get rid of Gasol who's been getting angry with management. Memphis also get 3 expiring contracts. NJ finally gets some quality bigmen and it gives Marcus a shot to shine. Nenad and Pau would be a great pair of 7 footers. The Lakers keep Kobe, Bynum, Lamar, Walton, and still get Kidd. Portland gets a piece in return for Magloire. Portland might need to have a 2nd rounder thrown in there though. I like those scenarios a lot.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Hibachi! said:


> I really want a Laker fan to somehow rationalize the idea of getting Kidd without giving up Kwame, Walton, Bynum, or Farmar...


As a Heat fan, I can see them keeping Bynum, Walton, and maybe Farmar. Kwame on the other hand musr go to get Kidd.


----------



## afobisme

well, jason kidd has another 3-4 good years left. as players get old, they have to depend on their shooting (which jkidd does not have).. so it's more like another good 2-3 years left in him. he's worth less than you think. i wouldn't want to give up kwame, walton, and farmar for jkidd, but i wouldn't be that mad if that traded happened. 

new jersey should really get rid of him while his stock value is high, personally i think he has another good 2 years in him and that's it.


----------



## mjm1

afobisme said:


> well, jason kidd has another 3-4 good years left. as players get old, they have to depend on their shooting (which jkidd does not have).. so it's more like another good 2-3 years left in him. he's worth less than you think. i wouldn't want to give up kwame, walton, and farmar for jkidd, but i wouldn't be that mad if that traded happened.
> 
> new jersey should really get rid of him while his stock value is high, personally i think he has another good 2 years in him and that's it.


thats incredibly, incredibly moronic logic.


----------



## Flash is the Future

afobisme said:


> well, jason kidd has another 3-4 good years left. as players get old, they have to depend on their shooting (which jkidd does not have).. so it's more like another good 2-3 years left in him. he's worth less than you think. i wouldn't want to give up kwame, walton, and farmar for jkidd, but i wouldn't be that mad if that traded happened.
> 
> new jersey should really get rid of him while his stock value is high, personally i think he has another good 2 years in him and that's it.


His rebounding will go down, but his passing won't. He's been shooting pretty well this year too.


----------



## SoCalfan21

mjm1 said:


> thats incredibly, incredibly moronic logic.


Its funny how you all are arguing about this and that. Even if this trade doesnt go down..its nothing new to the lakers organization. We dont make mid-season trades.


----------



## Hibachi!

Flash is the Future said:


> As a Heat fan, I can see them keeping Bynum, Walton, and maybe Farmar. Kwame on the other hand musr go to get Kidd.


Kwame and who else? This is Jason Kidd we're talking about. He's not a guy trying to get out like Carter, and isn't a selfish cancer like Steve Francis. He's not going to be had for free.


----------



## Drk Element

I decide I would try out a trade and here it is,

Lakers trade: Kwame Brown, Smush Parker, Chris Mihm, and Aaron McKie

Nets trade: Jason Kidd, Mikki Moore.

I wouldn't really like the trade, and I'm not sure why the Nets would do this, but it works under the cap.


----------



## Jizzy

I like the first deal, Flash.


----------



## Jizzy

Drk Element said:


> I decide I would try out a trade and here it is,
> 
> Lakers trade: Kwame Brown, Smush Parker, Chris Mihm, and Aaron McKie
> 
> Nets trade: Jason Kidd, Mikki Moore.
> 
> I wouldn't really like the trade, and I'm not sure why the Nets would do this, but it works under the cap.



That sucks. The Nets don't want Smuch but rather Farmar but he's probably untradeble as well. Next thing you it'll be Shammond Williams.


----------



## Jizzy

Kidd's shooting range is severly underrated. None of you have watched Nets games so I don't expect you to know this but some nights, he's like Ray Allen. Killing it from three. other nights, he's off but still able to hit a few. He's worked on his shooing over the summer and has even found a new release.


----------



## Jizzy

Hibachi! said:


> Kwame and who else? This is Jason Kidd we're talking about. He's not a guy trying to get out like Carter, and isn't a selfish cancer like Steve Francis. He's not going to be had for free.



EXACTLY!!!!!!!

Lakers fans are seriously not getting this through clear enough or ther GM is quite blind. Don't you guys see? The Nets want to include Jason Collins in any deal with Kidd while the lakers are hesitant to take him on board. That is the deal breaker.


----------



## afobisme

mjm1 said:


> thats incredibly, incredibly moronic logic.


oh ok, just because you said so.

hey, um, the new jersey nets have their on forum. why don't you go there instead of trying to pick fights here?


----------



## Jizzy

Sad, sad day when Luke Walton becomes untradeable over Kidd. It'll be interesting to see what happens when Walton returns. Will he solve the Lakers problems or not, wait and see. If the lakers continue to struggle and not trade for Kidd, they'll have only themselves to blame.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

This is retarded. Sorry Lakers Thorn doesnt want your bench trash. We are not rebuilding and we dont care about expiring salaries. Either give up Odom AND Kwame or forget it. Also Thorn is getting more and more frustrated. He just said there is a 5% chance hes trading anyone. Dave D the nets main writer also says no one is leaving.


----------



## afobisme

um, asking for odom + kwame for an aging jason kidd is as stupid as offering the nets kwame + farmar for jason kidd.


----------



## Jizzy

We demand Kobe instead.


----------



## afobisme

ok, so mitch is offering kwame + farmar for kidd, and it's not enough.. GET OVER IT. it just means we don't really want jason kidd that bad.

he's 34. we are a team built for the future. you don't have much of a future when one of your star players is 34. asking for odom + kwame or odom + bynum (odom himself is worth more than jason kidd, even with his bad play of late) is just as stupid as offering kwame + farmar for kidd. but i'm not going to try and make you guys look bad for that. so just shut the **** up and get over it.


----------



## a.y.h.

the day we give kobe is the day kidd no longer ages


----------



## Theonee

All I want to say is why are the Nets fans so desperate to trade Kidd and yet they claim they want all the good young players from other teams. Trading a lot of young players for Kidd is taking a big risk, it is like putting all your eggs in one big basket. We all know Kidd is 34 and he has had some injury issues last few years. If the Lakers get Kidd and some how he gets injured and declines dramatically, the Lakers would be struck with a huge contract and nothing else. 
Atleast with the scrubs the Lakers have they always have options. 9 scrubs of the Lakers make the same amount of money as Kidd. So if one of the scrubs gets injured Lakers still have 8 other scrubs to play with, but with Kidd, if he is injured it is done.
I was even opposed to getting Garnett for Odom, Bynum and company. The best way for the lakers to go would be to save enough salary cap and sign some good free agents in the future.
And no Nets fans, we are not that desperate. If it was young Kidd it would be another question.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Hibachi! said:


> Kwame and who else? This is Jason Kidd we're talking about. He's not a guy trying to get out like Carter, and isn't a selfish cancer like Steve Francis. He's not going to be had for free.


No but Gasol is. That's the only way the Lakers keep their core and still get Kidd. Otherwise, they'd have to give up Bynum or Walton. 



Flash is the Future said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...9~549~1016~996~498&teams=13~17~29~29~22~17~29
> 
> or this
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...49~1016~996~498&teams=13~17~17~29~29~22~17~29
> 
> or this
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...23~1016~996~498&teams=13~17~29~29~17~22~17~29
> 
> In all of those trades, Memphis gets the Lakers and Nets first rounders. I think it's a good deal for all parties. Memphis winds up with 3 first rounders (Their own, Nets, Lakers) in the deepest draft in a long time and they get rid of Gasol who's been getting angry with management. NJ finally gets some quality bigmen and it gives Marcus a shot to shine. Nenad and Pau would be a great pair of 7 footers. The Lakers keep Kobe, Bynum, Lamar, Walton, and still get Kidd. Portland gets a piece in return for Magloire. Portland might need to have a 2nd rounder thrown in there though. I like those scenarios a lot.


----------



## Flash is the Future

No way Kobe is included in the deal. No way Odom is included in the deal. There's a 99% chance that Bynum will not be included. Walton is also 99% guaranteed to stay a Laker. Everyone else is fair game.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Jizzy said:


> Sad, sad day when Luke Walton becomes untradeable over Kidd. It'll be interesting to see what happens when Walton returns. Will he solve the Lakers problems or not, wait and see. If the lakers continue to struggle and not trade for Kidd, they'll have only themselves to blame.


He will, Kwame won't. That's why Kwame would be included in this deal. They've played well without him, but struggled without Luke.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Jizzy said:


> Kidd's shooting range is severly underrated. None of you have watched Nets games so I don't expect you to know this but some nights, he's like Ray Allen. Killing it from three. other nights, he's off but still able to hit a few. He's worked on his shooing over the summer and has even found a new release.


Very good point. But you wouldn't know it if you haven't watched him this year.


----------



## Hibachi!

O I can see it now..

Mith: We want Kidd
Thorn: Well... He's in the top 3 all time in triple doubles, and he leads the league in triple doubles by far.
Mitch: Yup...
Thorn: And he'd probably lead your team in rebounding
Mitch: Possibly... 
Thorn: Well we'd have to have at least Odom...
Mitch:Yeah that's not happening... I just... Nope can't do it...
Thorn: Well how about Bynum, we kind of need a center and Bynum could fit in nicely
Mitch: Yeah... No that's not happening... In fact Walton is not fair game either... He's the glue that binds this team. We'll only go as far as he takes us...
Thorn: So no Bynum, Odom, or Walton? WTF? You're offering me nobody!
Mitch: No no no... Kwame Brown, Chris Mihm, Sasha Vujacic and Aaron McKie are all GREAT prospects! They're fair game Rod!
Thorn: You're kidding me right...
Mitch: You're breakin my balls Rod... Fine... We'll throw in Jordan Farmar. But that's a steal! I can't even believe I'm doing this. I must be out of my mind! I feel like this is an infomercial. So you're not just getting 2 possible scrubs. But do the deal now and I'll throw in an ADDITIONAL SCRUB FOR FREE! That's 3 scrubs all for the price of one hall of famer. What do you say?
Mitch: Rod...? Rod...? You there? Psht... His loss


----------



## Flash is the Future

Jizzy said:


> I like the first deal, Flash.


OK thanks. I thought you'd prefer the one where you get Smush or Farmar as well. They're all the same, except one he no Smush or Farmar, one has Smush, and one has Farmar. The Nets would need a backup PG so I think they'd want one of those guys as well.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Hibachi! said:


> O I can see it now..
> 
> Mith: We want Kidd
> Thorn: Well... He's in the top 3 all time in triple doubles, and he leads the league in triple doubles by far.
> Mitch: Yup...
> Thorn: And he'd probably lead your team in rebounding
> Mitch: Possibly...
> Thorn: Well we'd have to have at least Odom...
> Mitch:Yeah that's not happening... I just... Nope can't do it...
> Thorn: Well how about Bynum, we kind of need a center and Bynum could fit in nicely
> Mitch: Yeah... No that's not happening... In fact Walton is not fair game either... He's the glue that binds this team. We'll only go as far as he takes us...
> Thorn: So no Bynum, Odom, or Walton? WTF? You're offering me nobody!
> Mitch: No no no... Kwame Brown, Chris Mihm, Sasha Vujacic and Aaron McKie are all GREAT prospects! They're fair game Rod!
> Thorn: You're kidding me right...
> Mitch: You're breakin my balls Rod... Fine... We'll throw in Jordan Farmar. But that's a steal! I can't even believe I'm doing this. I must be out of my mind! I feel like this is an infomercial. So you're not just getting 2 possible scrubs. But do the deal now and I'll throw in an ADDITIONAL SCRUB FOR FREE! That's 3 scrubs all for the price of one hall of famer. What do you say?
> Mitch: Rod...? Rod...? You there? Psht... His loss


:lol:


----------



## Theonee

Net fan should also remember what they gave up to get Carter, nothing. And Carter was still young and hitting his prime.
As for Hall Of Famer argument, Hall of Famer doesn't mean a thing once you pass 35 years old. What will the Lakers get by saying Kidd the Hall of famer played for the Lakers, .
Even Payton and Malone played for the Lakers, both future Hall of Famers. And keep Kidd to yourself, instead of trying to indirectly dump him to the lakers. I would rather have 5 corollas than a old beat up Ferrari, ( where you might spend more money reparing it than using it). Unless you are into antics, not performace.
I forgot to add, Miami is into antics, sell him to Miami.


----------



## Aurelino

Theonee said:


> Net fan should also remember what they gave up to get Carter, nothing. And Carter was still young and hitting his prime.
> As for Hall Of Famer argument, Hall of Famer doesn't mean a thing once you pass 35 years old. What will the Lakers get by saying Kidd the Hall of famer played for the Lakers, .
> Even Payton and Malone played for the Lakers, both future Hall of Famers. And keep Kidd to yourself, instead of trying to indirectly dump him to the lakers. I would rather have 5 corollas than a old beat up Ferrari, ( where you might spend more money reparing it than using it). Unless you are into antics, not performace.
> I forgot to add, Miami is into antics, sell him to Miami.


Umm, this has been one of the best seasons of Kidd's career. He's hardly your typical washed-up hall-of-famer. The Nets are not trying to dump him. Far from it. He has been their best player every single year including this one. The problem is that everything else has gone so wrong; injuries, lockerroom issues created by Joumana Kidd, chemistry problems, lack of a quality PF, inconsistencies etc. etc. are the reasons why the Nets are struggling, and they have to seriously consider rebuilding or restructuring. If they don't get someone like Gasol or KG, they might as well build around RJ, Krstic and Marcus Williams. Get some talent/draft pick for Kidd and move on.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Theonee said:


> Net fan should also remember what they gave up to get Carter, nothing. And Carter was still young and hitting his prime.
> As for Hall Of Famer argument, Hall of Famer doesn't mean a thing once you pass 35 years old. What will the Lakers get by saying Kidd the Hall of famer played for the Lakers, .
> Even Payton and Malone played for the Lakers, both future Hall of Famers. And keep Kidd to yourself, instead of trying to indirectly dump him to the lakers. I would rather have 5 corollas than a old beat up Ferrari, ( where you might spend more money reparing it than using it). Unless you are into antics, not performace.
> I forgot to add, Miami is into antics, sell him to Miami.


Two players are putting up the same exact numbers. One is a 36 year old HOFer on his last legs, and one is 27 and is in his prime. I'm taking the HOFer.


----------



## Theonee

Flash is the Future said:


> Two players are putting up the same exact numbers. One is a 36 year old HOFer on his last legs, and one is 27 and is in his prime. I'm taking the HOFer.


36 minus 27 is 9.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Theonee said:


> 36 minus 27 is 9.


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Theonee

Flash is the Future said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


You get 9 more years of service from the younger player.


----------



## afobisme

i think if you dont' even count the years apart, jason kidd is marginally more valuable than lamar odom right now (not more valuable to us, based on our needs.. but the general value)


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Aurelino said:


> Umm, this has been one of the best seasons of Kidd's career. He's hardly your typical washed-up hall-of-famer.


No one is saying that he is washed-up. However, the fact remains that he is 34 years old and has 3 great years left in him, AT MOST.


----------



## mjm1

Damian Necronamous said:


> No one is saying that he is washed-up. However, the fact remains that he is 34 years old and has 3 great years left in him, AT MOST.


unless you have lottery draft picks, Rod Thorn would do better sitting with his thumb up his *** then taking the lakers "package"


----------



## afobisme

mjm1 said:


> unless you have lottery draft picks, Rod Thorn would do better sitting with his thumb up his *** then taking the lakers "package"


okay, so is this the millionth time you've reitrated that point? i think that after 9 pages we "get" it.


----------



## SoCalfan21

mjm1 said:


> unless you have lottery draft picks, Rod Thorn would do better sitting with his thumb up his *** then taking the lakers "package"


hmm so thats why you have so many posts on this board...repeating the same post 7000 times..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

mjm1 said:


> unless you have lottery draft picks, Rod Thorn would do better sitting with his thumb up his *** then taking the lakers "package"


Do we honestly need to remind you of how the Nets got Vince Carter from Toronto????

Maybe we remind you of how the Warriors got Baron Davis???


----------



## eymang

Damian Necronamous said:


> Do we honestly need to remind you of how the Nets got Vince Carter from Toronto????
> 
> Maybe we remind you of how the Warriors got Baron Davis???


You won't get much if you use the theory 'if some guy was dumb enough...'. That was also a lot different situation. He had to go, IIRC, he was pretty much labeled a cancer, his numbers were down, and people were questioning his health as well.


----------



## afobisme

Damian Necronamous said:


> Do we honestly need to remind you of how the Nets got Vince Carter from Toronto????
> 
> Maybe we remind you of how the Warriors got Baron Davis???


don't tempt him to repeat himself.

let's just face it. no matter what happens, even if we trade kobe for kidd straight up, the nets will end up being the martyrs. poor new jersey and teh nets.


----------



## Hibachi!

Damian Necronamous said:


> Do we honestly need to remind you of how the Nets got Vince Carter from Toronto????
> 
> Maybe we remind you of how the Warriors got Baron Davis???


Vince Carter openly tanked to get out of Toronto. They NEEDED to get rid of him... Or did you somehow forget that. Baron Davis had worn out his welcome, was a cancer, AND he was constantly getting injured. How can you even compare those to Kidd?


----------



## Eternal

Not sure if this has already been posted but..

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44781/20070220/nets_inch_closer_to_kidd_trade/

"Nets inch closer to Kidd Trade", with the Lakers being ahead of everyone else.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Eternal said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted but..
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44781/20070220/nets_inch_closer_to_kidd_trade/
> 
> "Nets inch closer to Kidd Trade", with the Lakers being ahead of everyone else.


 THank you for bringing this board back to order mr. eternal. i am erternally grateful:wink:


----------



## afobisme

hm, if we let both kwame and chris go... our frontcourt will be lacking. and i like jordan, it would make me sad to see him go.

im not even sure if i would want to give up kwame and jordan for jason. it'll put us over the cap for sure, and it'll make us an older team. i don't know what new jersey would do with kwame either, but then again his contract is done after next season.


----------



## Eternal

I think people are basing Kidd's value too much off of what he has done in his career (a long career) rather then looking at how well Kidd will be playing in the near future, which I'd say he has a max of 3 good years left.

The Nets aren't going to be getting alot in return for Jason Kidd. Might as well deal the man and let him have another championship run, since NJ won't be making any kinds of runs anytime soon.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

They don't joke around much in the Nets forum do they? :lol: With the sort of season they have had to dealt with after screaming 'CONTENDERS!', can't really blame him. But you can't be completely miserable enough to take me seriously when saying that Luke Walton is better than Scottie Pippen. Or can you? :whoknows: Scary if their reputation is actually not that far off.


----------



## Theonee

Right now, out biggest problem is not having a good big men, if we give away the ones we have this team will be in ****, even if it means Kidd coming to LA. The only reason Kidd is leading in rebounding in NJ is no one in that teams knows how to rebound.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Theonee said:


> You get 9 more years of service from the younger player.


Sorry, but that extra 9 years isn't winning you a ship. Smarter plays and lutch shooting will. That's what GP brought to the Heat last year over Dolling.


----------



## Theonee

Flash is the Future said:


> Sorry, but that extra 9 years isn't winning you a ship. Smarter plays and lutch shooting will. That's what GP brought to the Heat last year over Dolling.


It was all Shaq, Wade and Stern. Moreover GP came in cheap, unlike Kidd who has a monstrous contract. The Lakers already learn't some lessons from Brian Grants contract, which by the way is smaller compared to Kidds ,contract.


----------



## PauloCatarino

If the lakers got Kidd what would hapen to the triangle offense?

Doesn't Kidd make Odom expendable? 

How well Kidd's passing would help Bynum's offensive presence?

why all of the sudden Walton became so valuable?


----------



## Jizzy

Damian Necronamous said:


> Do we honestly need to remind you of how the Nets got Vince Carter from Toronto????
> 
> Maybe we remind you of how the Warriors got Baron Davis???



OH MY GOD!!!!! One thing stands in your way!!!!

Our GM is no fool.


----------



## Jizzy

Theonee said:


> Right now, out biggest problem is not having a good big men, if we give away the ones we have this team will be in ****, even if it means Kidd coming to LA. The only reason Kidd is leading in rebounding in NJ is no one in that teams knows how to rebound.



He's always led the Nets in rebounding, even when we had a grat rebounding team with k-Mart. Jason Kidd is a phenominal rebounder becuase he goes after loose balls and can predict where they will end up. The Nets are a great defensive rebounding team becuase of him.


----------



## Jizzy

PauloCatarino said:


> If the lakers got Kidd what would hapen to the triangle offense?
> 
> Doesn't Kidd make Odom expendable?
> 
> How well Kidd's passing would help Bynum's offensive presence?
> 
> why all of the sudden Walton became so valuable?


The triangle would stay the same. Honestly, I'd rather rhave Kidd shooting threes then scrubs like Smush Parker.

Why would Odom be expandable?

Bynum will live off of Kidd's passing. He'll get tons of easy buckets.

Walton hasn't become expandable becuase he is the next Scottie Pippen, maybe even better.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

:lol:


----------



## Jizzy

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> They don't joke around much in the Nets forum do they? :lol: With the sort of season they have had to dealt with after screaming 'CONTENDERS!', can't really blame him. But you can't be completely miserable enough to take me seriously when saying that Luke Walton is better than Scottie Pippen. Or can you? :whoknows: Scary if their reputation is actually not that far off.



Sorry but that didn't seem like sarcasm. Honestly, I've never read enough of your posts to determine if your like to use that sarcasm strategy.

Good thing to know that you're not an idiot after all.


----------



## Jizzy

Eternal said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted but..
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/44781/20070220/nets_inch_closer_to_kidd_trade/
> 
> "Nets inch closer to Kidd Trade", with the Lakers being ahead of everyone else.



LOL, that doesn't mean ****. The Nets would like to move Kidd and while the Lakers are frontrunners, that doesn't mean he's going to be dealt with them.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Jizzy said:


> Sorry but that didn't seem like sarcasm. Honestly, I've never read enough of your posts to determine if your like to use that sarcasm strategy.
> 
> Good thing to know that you're not an idiot after all.


I even threw in a "better defender" part to emphasize the sarcasm. Are you used to posters making outrageous proclamations? Too much time on the Nets forum eh?


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> THank you for bringing this board back to order mr. eternal. i am erternally grateful:wink:



Honestly, you haven't even looked at the other links I provided. Your mind is set that you're going to get Kidd without even looking at the facts.


----------



## The Lake Show

Jizzy said:


> The triangle would stay the same. Honestly, I'd rather rhave Kidd shooting threes then scrubs like Smush Parker.


I love Jason Kidd and hate Smush Parker, but you need to get your facts straight. Jason Kidd is not, and has never been a great shooter. It's funny how you say you would rather have Kidd taking 3's over scurbs like Smush, when in fact Smush's 3 point percentage (37%) is higher than Kidd's (35%)

Both PG's are streaky shooters. That's about the only thing they have in common, but just wanted to give my $0.02 on that.


----------



## Eternal

Jizzy said:


> LOL, that doesn't mean ****. The Nets would like to move Kidd and while the Lakers are frontrunners, that doesn't mean he's going to be dealt with them.


Obviously it means something... if Foxsports AND RealGM posted it on their site...

Does it mean the Lakers are getting Kidd for sure now? No... Is there a good chance the Lakers can get him? Yes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Just heard on ESPN the the Cavs might be offering Verejao and Hughes for Kidd.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Theonee said:


> Net fan should also remember what they gave up to get Carter, nothing. And Carter was still young and hitting his prime.
> As for Hall Of Famer argument, Hall of Famer doesn't mean a thing once you pass 35 years old. What will the Lakers get by saying Kidd the Hall of famer played for the Lakers, .
> Even Payton and Malone played for the Lakers, both future Hall of Famers. And keep Kidd to yourself, instead of trying to indirectly dump him to the lakers. I would rather have 5 corollas than a old beat up Ferrari, ( where you might spend more money reparing it than using it). Unless you are into antics, not performace.
> I forgot to add, Miami is into antics, sell him to Miami.


Yeah but we are not trying to get rid of Kidd. We do not have fans making signs that say trade Kidd. We do not have to trade him. If we get equal value we will but Kidd hasnt demanded a trade and he has already said " I ant to stay put."


----------



## Kyle

I really hope LA gets him. Being a vet, I don't think stepping up and playing within the triangle would be that hard.


----------



## Theonee

I think the Lakers should try to get brevin Knight, that guy is a true PG and his contract is nothing compared to Kidd's. Moreover Charlottle already has Felton, and they will definitely appreciate good picks.


----------



## Jizzy

The Lake Show said:


> I love Jason Kidd and hate Smush Parker, but you need to get your facts straight. Jason Kidd is not, and has never been a great shooter. It's funny how you say you would rather have Kidd taking 3's over scurbs like Smush, when in fact Smush's 3 point percentage (37%) is higher than Kidd's (35%)
> 
> Both PG's are streaky shooters. That's about the only thing they have in common, but just wanted to give my $0.02 on that.



Well, he led the Nets in 3 pointers made and is one of the Net All TIme Leader in 3 point field goals made. But of course YOU wouldn't know that.


----------



## Jizzy

Eternal said:


> Obviously it means something... if Foxsports AND RealGM posted it on their site...
> 
> Does it mean the Lakers are getting Kidd for sure now? No... Is there a good chance the Lakers can get him? Yes.


Forget it. Just take Jason Kidd.

The Lakers might not even make the playoffs so the pick might be lottery and Kwame and Farmar are nice players.


----------



## eddymac

Jason Kidd for Kwame Brown, Smush Parker, Aaron Mckie, and Chris Mihm. These Lakers fans look at this and say this is actually a fair deal.

What if we offered Jason Collins, Cliff Robinson, Antoine Wright, and Bernard Robinson for Kobe Bryant we would be out of our minds.


----------



## Theonee

eddymac said:


> Jason Kidd for Kwame Brown, Smush Parker, Aaron Mckie, and Chris Mihm. These Lakers fans look at this and say this is actually a fair deal.
> 
> What if we offered Jason Collins, Cliff Robinson, Antoine Wright, and Bernard Robinson for Kobe Bryant we would be out of our minds.


No, but Kobe bryant has never been involved in a trade talk.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jizzy said:


> The triangle would stay the same. Honestly, I'd rather rhave Kidd shooting threes then scrubs like Smush Parker.


Kidd can't shoot worth a lick. that's not his game. If he is the Lakers' PG he is orchestrating the offense, not passing the ball and getting open for a 3.



> Why would Odom be expandable?


Because there are only 2 things that Odom does well: rebounding and passing the ball. If the Lakers rely on Kidd (first) and Kobe (second) to create, and since Odom is not an offensive threat, what good is he?



> Bynum will live off of Kidd's passing. He'll get tons of easy buckets.


That's my hope.



> Walton hasn't become expandable becuase he is the next Scottie Pippen, maybe even better.


Luke Walton can't even dream to duplicate Pippen's ugly mug (BTW, Pippen must be one of the top ugliest basketball players to ever roam the hardwood, alongside Muresan and Sam Cassell).


----------



## Theonee

PauloCatarino said:


> Luke Walton can't even dream to duplicate Pippen's ugly mug (BTW, *Pippen must be one of the top ugliest basketball players to ever roam the hardwood, alongside Muresan and Sam Cassell)*.


That is why I mentioned in one of the posts, that if Pippen wants to be cast in the next scary movie, he better shut up.


----------



## Darth Bryant

First off, I dont think it will happen. Mitch hasnt seemed to have the balls for these types of trades, and settles for simple small improvements, rather than impact chances. But if it does happen, I wont talk smack on Mitch ever again.

First off, Odom will not become "replaced", as Odom although he can handle the ball well, is still the best rebounder (would remain the best rebounder) on this lakers team. Wouldnt change a thing rather he is running the ball or Kidd is. In fact I could see Odoms scoring and rebounding go up as he returns to PF.

Not to mention, its not like he would never get the bring the ball up durning a fast break. Thats part of Odoms talents is being able to run the fast break and being a big athletic PF. Kidd comming here isnt going to change Lamars talent level. 

And Lastly, with Odom in the post with Bynum more often, imagine having Odom and Bynum setup by a real pg. Odom could easily get in the 20's with a guy like Kidd passing, and I could see bynum having solid double doubles 10/10's. Which is nice.

Thats the only reason the Lakers would consider this is that they have Odom who is a better PF than than Kawme. (shut up with the man man crap, it shows that they are already sold on bynums talents and Lamar at PF if they are even considering a trade to send Kawme packing).

This trade would make the Lakers instantly better in PF and PG, and would totally allow the lakers to get some much needed PG defense.

Will it happen? Well, all of us talking about it now says to me its already a dead deal. Seems like the ones that always go through are the ones that we dont hear about until its done. (Normally)


----------



## PauloCatarino

CDRacingZX6R said:


> First off, I dont think it will happen. Mitch hasnt seemed to have the balls for these types of trades, and settles for simple small improvements, rather than impact chances. But if it does happen, I wont talk smack on Mitch ever again.
> 
> First off, Odom will not become "replaced", as Odom although he can handle the ball well, is still the best rebounder (would remain the best rebounder) on this lakers team. Wouldnt change a thing rather he is running the ball or Kidd is. In fact I could see Odoms scoring and rebounding go up as he returns to PF.
> 
> Not to mention, its not like he would never get the bring the ball up durning a fast break. Thats part of Odoms talents is being able to run the fast break and being a big athletic PF. Kidd comming here isnt going to change Lamars talent level.
> 
> And Lastly, with Odom in the post with Bynum more often, imagine having Odom and Bynum setup by a real pg. Odom could easily get in the 20's with a guy like Kidd passing, and I could see bynum having solid double doubles 10/10's. Which is nice.
> 
> Thats the only reason the Lakers would consider this is that they have Odom who is a better PF than than Kawme. (shut up with the man man crap, it shows that they are already sold on bynums talents and Lamar at PF if they are even considering a trade to send Kawme packing).
> 
> This trade would make the Lakers instantly better in PF and PG, and would totally allow the lakers to get some much needed PG defense.
> 
> Will it happen? Well, all of us talking about it now says to me its already a dead deal. Seems like the ones that always go through are the ones that we dont hear about until its done. (Normally)


Sorry to burst your bubble, but without his passing, Odom is a stinker.

Yeah, he is the Lakers best rebounder. 

And fed by a guy like Jason Kidd he would score more and more efficiently.

It's just that the guy can't defend PF. And that's just it. I'd rather have Kwame as the starting PF than Odom, if Kidd is on board. odom can't shoot straight from the perimeter, so he would be the odd man out if the Lakers gor Kidd.


----------



## Darth Bryant

PauloCatarino said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but without his passing, Odom is a stinker.
> 
> Yeah, he is the Lakers best rebounder.
> 
> And fed by a guy like Jason Kidd he would score more and more efficiently.
> 
> It's just that the guy can't defend PF. And that's just it. I'd rather have Kwame as the starting PF than Odom, if Kidd is on board. odom can't shoot straight from the perimeter, so he would be the odd man out if the Lakers gor Kidd.



Yeah he really stank it up on Maimi the year before he was traded... :lol: 

Sometimes I wonder if people actually watched Odom play before he was a Laker.

Kawme Brown couldnt defend the PF spot either. BECAUSE HE WANTED TO BE A CENTER. And was worthless in most aspects of his PF game. Plain and simple. That is the bubble. I really think you need to watch some game clips of Lamar at PF and then return to the forum.


----------



## PauloCatarino

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah he really stank it up on Maimi the year before he was traded... :lol:
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if people actually watched Odom play before he was a Laker.
> 
> Kawme Brown couldnt defend the PF spot either. BECAUSE HE WANTED TO BE A CENTER. And was worthless in most aspects of his PF game. Plain and simple. That is the bubble. I really think you need to watch some game clips of Lamar at PF and then return to the forum.


WTF?????

Odom didn't play the PF slot regularly in Miami.
and Odom sure as hell didn't need to defend in a consistent basis PFs like Duncan, Brand, Dirk and others.

I've watched Odom play since his rookie year. and he is NOT built to play PF the whole time. Nor he has the moves to be a great offensive post player, nor he has the capacity to defend opposing PF nicely.

I don't know what is the Lamar Odom you've seen play, but my acessment of Odom's PF habilities is 100% correct.


----------



## Flash is the Future

PauloCatarino said:


> WTF?????
> 
> Odom didn't play the PF slot regularly in Miami.
> and Odom sure as hell didn't need to defend in a consistent basis PFs like Duncan, Brand, Dirk and others.
> 
> I've watched Odom play since his rookie year. and he is NOT built to play PF the whole time. Nor he has the moves to be a great offensive post player, nor he has the capacity to defend opposing PF nicely.
> 
> I don't know what is the Lamar Odom you've seen play, but my acessment of Odom's PF habilities is 100% correct.


He started at PF in Miami the whole season???


----------



## Pinball

PauloCatarino said:


> WTF?????
> 
> Odom didn't play the PF slot regularly in Miami.
> and Odom sure as hell didn't need to defend in a consistent basis PFs like Duncan, Brand, Dirk and others.
> 
> I've watched Odom play since his rookie year. and he is NOT built to play PF the whole time. Nor he has the moves to be a great offensive post player, nor he has the capacity to defend opposing PF nicely.
> 
> I don't know what is the Lamar Odom you've seen play, but my acessment of Odom's PF habilities is 100% correct.


Odom did play PF in Miami but you are correct in your assessment of his defensive capabilities. He's a poor defender at PF. He's neither strong nor physical and his height and length don't work to his advantage like they do at SF. Brown is infinitely better at defending bigs. Even if he does defend Centers better than Power Forwards, he's still a much better defender than Odom.


----------



## SoCalfan21

DA just came on TNT and said that the Nets want Bynum and the Lakers arent budging..so the deal is most likely not going to go through.


----------



## Jamel Irief

PauloCatarino said:


> WTF?????
> 
> Odom didn't play the PF slot regularly in Miami.
> and Odom sure as hell didn't need to defend in a consistent basis PFs like Duncan, Brand, Dirk and others.
> 
> I've watched Odom play since his rookie year. and he is NOT built to play PF the whole time. Nor he has the moves to be a great offensive post player, nor he has the capacity to defend opposing PF nicely.
> 
> I don't know what is the Lamar Odom you've seen play, but my acessment of Odom's PF habilities is 100% correct.


Sorry but you are flat out wrong here. Odom started at PF and no other position all season in Miami. BGrant was the center backed up by Haslem. Malik Allen and Haslem backed up Odom.

The SF for Miami was Caron Butler with some Eddie Jones and Rasual Butler.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Jamel Irief said:


> Sorry but you are flat out wrong here. Odom started at PF and no other position all season in Miami. BGrant was the center backed up by Haslem. Malik Allen and Haslem backed up Odom.
> 
> The SF for Miami was Caron Butler with some Eddie Jones and Rasual Butler.


See Pinball post above.


----------



## Silk D

SoCalfan21 said:


> DA just came on TNT and said that the Nets want Bynum and the Lakers arent budging..so the deal is most likely not going to go through.


yeah, I saw that. I'm neither for nor against the deal the lakers currently have on the table but we CANNOT give them Andrew.


----------



## KDOS

Jizzy said:


> Well, he led the Nets in 3 pointers made and is one of the Net All TIme Leader in 3 point field goals made. But of course YOU wouldn't know that.


You know something's wrong when a fan brags about Kidd's three point efficiency. :lol:


----------



## Jizzy

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> You know something's wrong when a fan brags about Kidd's three point efficiency. :lol:


It's true, man. When the facts are there and you don't live by ignorance and rememberance of the past, you may learn something.


Anyways, DA said that Kobe doesn't want to be a part of a 7 year rebuilding process and that the lakers MIGHT deal Bynum.


Andrew's coming home to jersey, baby!


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> DA just came on TNT and said that the Nets want Bynum and the Lakers arent budging..so the deal is most likely not going to go through.



*Re-written on next page.*


----------



## Kyle

I am in awe that some people would rather have Kwame the Jason Kidd?

Is this some kind of joke?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Jizzy said:


> It's true, man. When the facts are there and you don't live by ignorance and rememberance of the past, you may learn something.
> 
> 
> Anyways, DA said that Kobe doesn't want to be a part of a 7 year rebuilding process and that the lakers MIGHT deal Bynum.
> 
> 
> Andrew's coming home to jersey, baby!


LOL, the Lakers aren't dealing Bynum.

Hell, to be honest, Kidd isn't worth Bynum.

Bynum is going to be a 18/10 center for 12+yrs while Kidd is going to be great for another 3. History shows that teams win with great Cs more often than they do with great PGs.

I'd rather wait another year for Andrew than trade him now for Kidd. I'm sure most Lakers fans would agree. The Lakers won't budge on their stance not to trade Bynum. If that means passing on Kidd, then so be it.


----------



## KDOS

Jizzy said:


> It's true, man. When the facts are there and you don't live by ignorance and rememberance of the past, you may learn something.


It is true, a fan bragging about Kidd's three point capabilities is comical, dont be offended, its the truth.



Jizzy said:


> Anyways, DA said that Kobe doesn't want to be a part of a 7 year rebuilding process and that the lakers MIGHT deal Bynum.
> 
> 
> Andrew's coming home to jersey, baby!


No way. NO WAY this deal happens, I assure you.


----------



## KDOS

Jizzy said:


> Umm... bro. He said they might deal Bynum becuase Kobs doesn't want to win now.


Huh?


----------



## SoCalfan21

Jizzy said:


> Umm... bro. He said they might deal Bynum becuase Kobs doesn't want to win now.


Um Bro...well go get Gasol then if we want to deal bynum


----------



## KDOS

If LA was not willing to part ways with Bynum for Artest when Bynum was only showing a tiny glimpse of what type of player he can become, what more now, when Bynum has been such a solid contributor and to make the deal seem worst, he's being shipped for a 34 y/o J.Kidd.


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:
 

> Um Bro...well go get Gasol then if we want to deal bynum




Ok, you do that.

Meanwhile, your GM will be talking to the Nets.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The only person i would consider dealing Bynum for would be Garnett. MAYBE...


----------



## KDOS

Jizzy said:


> Ok, you do that.
> 
> Meanwhile, your GM will be talking to the Nets.


haha nice edit.


----------



## Jizzy

My bad... let me rephrase what I said. So anxious to get Bynum.

DA said that Kobe wants to win now and they might deal Bynum for Kidd because they think Bynum will take another couple of years.


----------



## Jizzy

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> haha nice edit.



Well, I try.


----------



## KDOS

Ayo Jizzy, that quote on your sig is crap. I dont believe he said that.


----------



## Jizzy

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ayo Jizzy, that quote on your sig is crap. I dont believe he said that.



Go a couple of pages back and you'll see it.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Jizzy said:


> My bad... let me rephrase what I said. So anxious to get Bynum.
> 
> DA said that Kobe wants to win now and they might deal Bynum for Kidd because they think Bynum will take another couple of years.


DUDE..if the lakers decide to trade Bynum it will be in the summer not during a trade deadline...we could get big time talent for Bynum. Sry for burstin your bubble.


----------



## Jizzy

SoCalfan21 said:


> DUDE..if the lakers decide to trade Bynum it will be in the summer not during a trade deadline...we could get big time talent for Bynum. Sry for burstin your bubble.


Thanks, Mitch.

Like how that feels huh? Remember you ignoring any facts on trading for Kidd and assuming you get get him for crap a couple of days ago?

Besides, DA is an insider who knows the information. your a fan who has to buy into P.R.

DA said the lakers might deal bynum for Kidd, bottom line.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Jizzy said:


> Umm... bro. He said they might deal Bynum becuase Kobs doesn't want to win now.


Kobe doesn't want to win now? Don't make stuff up.


----------



## Jizzy

Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe doesn't want to win now? Don't make stuff up.



Sorry, I re-wrote it again on the bottom.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Jamel Irief said:


> Sorry but you are flat out wrong here. Odom started at PF and no other position all season in Miami. BGrant was the center backed up by Haslem. Malik Allen and Haslem backed up Odom.
> 
> The SF for Miami was Caron Butler with some Eddie Jones and Rasual Butler.



Truth. As ususal.

As for his defense in reguards to other posters. Although I wont put it in elite, I think people are being to hard on him. Is he a great defender? Nope. Is he a decent defender. Sure. And then you have the people that love to over hype Kwames defense at Center/PF. What good is defense if you cant put the ball in the hoop, and get rebounds? You better be at least a good defender to get some playing time when you average 6/6 on your best season.


----------



## Darth Bryant

If Lakers gave up a 19 year old Bynum for a 34 year old Kidd, I'd throw my guts up. And not because I have the flu right now.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

You Lakers fans keep on acting like you know everything about the Nets when you really dont.
1) You think Kidd is not a good shooter, but you didnt see that game winning trick shot he made in Chicago or his crazy 3 point strech.
2) You think Kidd is not a good rebounder but you dont see the way he tracks down the ball or the way he just keeps getting triple doubles.
3) You think Kidd is out of steem and has little left but you didnt see him come back from micro fracture surgery and still play great. You havent watched im play like he is still in his prime.
4) You think this team is not a contender, but you didnt see our double digit win streaks. You didnt see us end the Pistons two streaks or beat the Heat 3 out of 4 tims. You didnt see us beat the Pistons and shell the Suns on back to back games. You didnt see us bring back 49 wins with no bench at all after our first full year as a team. You didnt see our great playoff run that went downhill after RJs ankle injury.
5) You believe this team is just underacheiving but you didnt see the way we started out the season with 2 important bench players out. You didnt see RJ play like crap with an ankle injury and later just go down. You didnt see our key big Cliffy get injured and then come back completely different. You didnt see Kristic get out for the season and crush our dreams. You didnt see Collins play even worse then usual due to knee injuries or Carter get triple teamed every possesion when Kidd was out.
5)You think the Nets will just take bench trash for Kidd and are trying to rebuild but you dont know Rod Thorn. You havent seen the intelligence of his trades. You havent seen him angrily say there is a 5% chance we are trading anyone or talk about he wants to give us another chance or how he wants to resign Vince Carter and keep the hope alive.
You havent seen any of this because you are not Net fans and do not know what you are talking about. I think that Thorn Mitch talk imitation was right on target.


----------



## The Lake Show

Jizzy said:


> Well, he led the Nets in 3 pointers made and is one of the Net All TIme Leader in 3 point field goals made. But of course YOU wouldn't know that.


That's fine and all, but the numbers don't lie. He's an above average 3 point shooter, but not much better than Smush when it comes down to it. Although if you asked me who I wanted to have taking the last shot, Smush or Kidd, that's a no brainer.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ayo Jizzy, that quote on your sig is crap. I dont believe he said that.


http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=339873&page=6
There it is for you!


----------



## The Lake Show

SHOK, that post was a joke. Our friends from New Jersey don't seem to understand a bit of sarcasm.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

If Bartolemew ssys it was a joke I will believe him but it didnt seem like a joke.


----------



## Eternal

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> If Bartolemew ssys it was a joke I will believe him but it didnt seem like a joke.


Your an idiot if you think he was telling the truth...


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

OMG Eternal thinks Im an idiot. Please anything but that!


----------



## Hibachi!

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> If Bartolemew ssys it was a joke I will believe him but it didnt seem like a joke.


Like... Come on now... You honestly don't think he was being sarcastic?


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Well I dont know there are millions of idiots all over the world. He didnt really say it in a sarcastic fashion.


----------



## Hibachi!

Not sure how it gets more sarcastic than


> Luke Walton is a more refined version of Scottie Pippen in the triangle. Better defender too.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Well I dont know there are millions of idiots all over the world. He didnt really say it in a sarcastic fashion.


You're right. I have articulatory problems when posting. The tone of my voice didn't sound like sarcasm at all! Here, I'll give you another example. 

Tim Hardaway likes gay people. 

See? I'm working hard to fix this problem. Oh and since you asked, here's a link you might find interesting. It's even from this thread.

<a href="http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4505732&postcount=140">LINK</a>


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

fftopic:


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're right. I have articulatory problems when posting. The tone of my voice didn't sound like sarcasm at all! Here, I'll give you another example.
> 
> Tim Hardaway likes gay people.
> 
> See? I'm working hard to fix this problem. Oh and since you asked, here's a link you might find interesting. It's even from this thread.


Im confused are you attempting to be funny.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Im confused are you attempting to be funny.


I'm not surprised at all. :lol:


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Well it took you a while to post the link nice job. Anyay its time for me to sleep.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Well it took you a while to post the link nice job. Anyay its time for me to sleep.


Here's some other SERIOUS posts I have made on this thread.



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yup. And GMs are ALWAYS 100% forthright with the media in regards to trades. As a matter of fact, I called Thorn before dealing Martin in the sign and trade to the Nuggets and he was completely honest. You will not see NBA GMs smokescreening like other sports.





Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Thorn wants Sasha and it's NOT happening. Forget about it.


----------



## Aurelino

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> OMG Eternal thinks Im an idiot. Please anything but that!



You need to slow down, take a deep breath, drink a glass of water.


----------



## Dre

Kupchak is a clown. How do you expect to get Kidd, but you don't want to give up Walton or Vujacic, Bynum.


----------



## DANNY

BH stop messing with little kids. you pedophile.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

One thing is for certain...we all need to pray that Vince Carter gets dealt to the Clippers for either Livingston/Mobley or Livingston/Maggette, because if that happens, it seems as though we'll be getting Kidd for Kwame, Smush (I doubt NJ would want Williams, Livingston and Farmar) and a pick.

Man, NJ would have a drastically different lineup.

PG: Shaun Livingston...Marcus Williams
SG: Corey Maggette...Smush Parker
SF: Richard Jefferson...Bostjan Nachbar
PF: (Kwame Brown)...Clifford Robinson
C: (Nenad Krstic)...Mikki Moore


----------



## mjm1

Damian Necronamous said:


> One thing is for certain...we all need to pray that Vince Carter gets dealt to the Clippers for either Livingston/Mobley or Livingston/Maggette, because if that happens, it seems as though we'll be getting Kidd for Kwame, Smush (I doubt NJ would want Williams, Livingston and Farmar) and a pick.
> 
> Man, NJ would have a drastically different lineup.
> 
> PG: Shaun Livingston...Marcus Williams
> SG: Corey Maggette...Smush Parker
> SF: Richard Jefferson...Bostjan Nachbar
> PF: (Kwame Brown)...Clifford Robinson
> C: (Nenad Krstic)...Mikki Moore


The Clippers, from What Dave Alderidge has been reporting, are more interested in Jason Kidd. Offering maggette *and* Livingston.


----------



## Silk D

dannyM said:


> BH stop messing with little kids. you pedophile.



:lol: 

seriously Bart, if these guys can't see the sarcasm in that post (especially w/ the "better defender too" part), and they want to brag about J-kidd's shooting ability, what's the point? 

how the hell does this thread reach 15 pages. thursday just can't come soon enough. and nets fans, you are NOT going to get bynum. not for just J-kidd anyway.


----------



## Eternal

Silk D said:


> :lol:
> 
> seriously Bart, if these guys can't see the sarcasm in that post (especially w/ the "better defender too" part), and they want to brag about J-kidd's shooting ability, what's the point?
> 
> how the hell does this thread reach 15 pages. thursday just can't come soon enough. and nets fans, you are NOT going to get bynum. not for just J-kidd anyway.


I think Jefferson, Carter, and Kidd for Bynum and Sasha would be a steal for the Nets. You get a great young big man with Bynum, and a great quality name with Sasha Vujacic.


----------



## afobisme

mjm1 said:


> The Clippers, from What Dave Alderidge has been reporting, are more interested in Jason Kidd. Offering maggette *and* Livingston.


right, the clippers wouldn't give up magette and livingston for a 30 year old AI.. but they would give up those two young players for a 34 year old kidd?


----------



## Silk D

afobisme said:


> right, the clippers wouldn't give up magette and livingston for a 30 year old AI.. but they would give up those two young players for a 34 year old kidd?



to have him team w/ sam cassell no less...


----------



## jerkstore

it sucks that Brown is out, but this is a trade where we basically get Bynum and Farmar for Kidd, but also take VladRad to make salary work. It should make you wanna puke. We don't really have any bigs to give in return. have fun.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...3002~539~549~1016~429&teams=17~17~17~17~17~13


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Jason Kidd was still a Net yesterday, and two people familiar with the team's trade discussions said the *All-Star point guard appears likely to remain in New Jersey beyond tomorrow's NBA trade deadline*.

The Nets have had "a lot of discussions" with the Lakers about Kidd, one of the people said, but team president Rod Thorn hasn't been presented with an enticing deal.

Both people, who have been in contact with the Nets' front office, said the team seems comfortable standing pat with both Kidd and All-Star forward Vince Carter unless better offers come in before the *3 p.m. deadline tomorrow*.

Kidd's comments in Las Vegas during All-Star weekend, when he seemed to welcome a trade, only fueled speculation. But Kidd, 33, would have to be dealt to a contending team willing to spend money; he has two years and $41 million left on his contract. 

The Nets are aggressively seeking a top-shelf post presence, such as the Lakers' *Andrew Bynum*, but none has been forthcoming in their talks.

The Nets also are entertaining offers for Carter, but one has yet to come from Orlando, the team Carter is believed to want to sign with if he opts out of his contract this summer.
*
"The team that we have on the floor is the team that we'll have on Friday," Magic GM Otis Smith said last night at the Garden. Asked how certain he was, Smith said, "Ninety-nine-point-nine. Is that good enough?"*

The NBA must teach that line in GM school, because it is exactly how Knicks president and coach Isiah Thomas characterized the Knicks' chances of making a trade before the deadline.


----------



## Darth Bryant

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Im confused are you attempting to be funny.


I guess being a nets fan has stripped you of all humor.

Can't say I blame you.


----------



## Jizzy

Guys, ignore Vincedunkedonzo. Apparently, the age restriciton for message boards isn't carefully monitored. He acts just this annoying on the Nets forum.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Eternal I am assuming that last post was a joke. Kwame and Smush Parker will never bring back Jason Kidd our bench is fine. Jizzy has always annoyed me. I mean whats a Jizzy it sounds so wrong. Dont talk about the Nets forum everyone there could not be more annoyed by your constant Bynum worshiping.


----------



## Kyle

I don't know if the Lakers are going to get JKidd but the fact that they're openly voicing the fact that they want to win now, makes me think they're going to get some trade down for someone.


----------



## KillWill

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Eternal I am assuming that last post was a joke. Kwame and Smush Parker will never bring back Jason Kidd our bench is fine. Jizzy has always annoyed me. I mean whats a Jizzy it sounds so wrong. Dont talk about the Nets forum everyone there could not be more annoyed by your constant Bynum worshiping.



can you guys take the lovers' quarrel back to your forum?


----------



## SoCalfan21

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Eternal I am assuming that last post was a joke. Kwame and Smush Parker will never bring back Jason Kidd our bench is fine. Jizzy has always annoyed me. I mean whats a Jizzy it sounds so wrong. Dont talk about the Nets forum everyone there could not be more annoyed by your constant Bynum worshiping.


I find it pretty funny you dont even know how to spell the city that you live in correctly. That would be spelled Phoenix, Arizona.

How old are you?


----------



## Eternal

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Eternal I am assuming that last post was a joke. Kwame and Smush Parker will never bring back Jason Kidd our bench is fine. Jizzy has always annoyed me. I mean whats a Jizzy it sounds so wrong. Dont talk about the Nets forum everyone there could not be more annoyed by your constant Bynum worshiping.


I was dead serious.


----------



## Jizzy

Take him, we don't want him anymore.


----------



## Jizzy

KillWill said:


> can you guys take the lovers' quarrel back to your forum?



Ok, but only if you join us.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

No I am not falling for it Eternal you were joking.


----------



## Eternal

*Kidd Is A Laker?*

Kidd To Lakers Done? : The Buzz after the Nets loss tonight, has everyone believing Jason Kidd is being traded to the Lakers. Kidd basically told media that he enjoyed his time in New Jersey and fully expects to be traded by the 3pm trade deadline. It’s not clear which side budged on the deal, but informed sources believe Brian Cook, Kwame Brown and Jordan Farmar are coming to New Jersey. The deal is not expected to be announced until tomorrow. 

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_20926.shtml


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Hoopsworld is ****. I'd put more stock into Jack Haley.


----------



## Hibachi!

Wow if Thorn really buckled on that then that is freaking amazing. Sucks for Nets fans...


----------



## Eternal

It would be too good to be true.


----------



## hugeeug

Look I'm a huge nets fan as well as a huge lakers fan. Kidd is my favorite player with kobe a close second.

All I'll say is this. If by some chance this actually went down, even though the nets aren't getting any allstar quality players in return, this isn't THAT bad of a deal.

You are talking about a young 24 yr old pf/c who defends and rebounds, a young solid rookie pg that plays smart, a young big shooter in cook, 2 expiring contracts, AND a 1st round pick. I don't know about you, but for a 33/34 yr old pg(albeit at the allstar level) with 2 yrs left at a total of 40 mill...thats not a bad deal my friends. 

If you rebuilding, this is definitely the way to go in my eyes. Better then getting a guy like odom(since lakers would be crazy to trade bynum) who isn't guaranteed to really make that much of a difference and makes 12 mill himself.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I'd ship that out for Kidd no problem. But it wont happen. He's the only thing that could help our backcourt right now, and that means the Lakers are not going to get him.


----------



## DANNY

if kidd comes to the lakers for those package of GAR-BOAH, someone needs to ban my *** from this forum for all the mitchy bashing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

dannyM said:


> if kidd comes to the lakers for those package of GAR-BOAH, someone needs to ban my *** from this forum for all the mitchy bashing.


Seriously, me too.

Kwame, Cook and Farmar...that'd be frickin awesome.

We need Lukey back though...and soon. We suck *** without Walton.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Lakers Trade:* Kwame Brown, Brian Cook, Jordan Farmar, Chris Mihm, Shammond Williams, Aaron McKie, Vladimir Radmanovic, 2007 First Round Pick, 2007 Second Round Pick (Charlotte)
*Lakers Receive:* Jason Kidd, Jamaal Magloire, Hassan Adams

*Nets Trade:* Jason Kidd, Hassan Adams
*Nets Receive:* Kwame Brown, Brian Cook, Jordan Farmar, Chris Mihm, Shammond Williams, 2007 First Round Pick

*Blazers Trade:* Jamaal Magloire
*Blazers Receive:* Vladimir Radmanovic, Aaron McKie, 2007 Second Round Pick (Charlotte)

That'd be so tight...we'd be trading 7 of our 15 players. :biggrin: 

PG: Jason Kidd...Smush Parker
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Hassan Adams
SF: Luke Walton...Maurice Evans
PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Jamaal Magloire

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...6~934~498&teams=13~13~17~17~17~22~17~22~17~13


----------



## Basel

I want to wake up tomorrow morning and see breaking news about Jason Kidd being dealt to the Lakers. I'd throw a party. And you'd all be invited.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Basel57 said:


> I want to wake up tomorrow morning and see breaking news about Jason Kidd being dealt to the Lakers. I'd throw a party. And you'd all be invited.


Seriously. Im holding you too that:clap:


----------



## onelakerfan

Thorn essentially told the Lakers to stop calling him. Or, more specifically, he has told Los Angeles general manager Mitch Kupchak not to call unless he is prepared to include New Jersey native Andrew Bynum in any deal; or to go out and involve a third team that could deliver a package of players that would make the Nets take his next call. 

"That's probably the truth," Thorn confirmed, matter-of-factly. 


The Lakers were "not necessarily" the team that was "most eager" for Kidd, Thorn said. Although virtually every team in the league has called -- mostly on the hope they could make a killing the way the Nets stole Vince Carter in 2004 -- only one is actually willing to put together a deal that includes a frontline player. 

http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1172123296202440.xml&coll=1


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Damian Necronamous said:


> *Lakers Trade:* Kwame Brown, Brian Cook, Jordan Farmar, Chris Mihm, Shammond Williams, Aaron McKie, Vladimir Radmanovic, 2007 First Round Pick, 2007 Second Round Pick (Charlotte)
> *Lakers Receive:* Jason Kidd, Jamaal Magloire, Hassan Adams
> 
> *Nets Trade:* Jason Kidd, Hassan Adams
> *Nets Receive:* Kwame Brown, Brian Cook, Jordan Farmar, Chris Mihm, Shammond Williams, 2007 First Round Pick
> 
> *Blazers Trade:* Jamaal Magloire
> *Blazers Receive:* Vladimir Radmanovic, Aaron McKie, 2007 Second Round Pick (Charlotte)
> 
> That'd be so tight...we'd be trading 7 of our 15 players. :biggrin:
> 
> PG: Jason Kidd...Smush Parker
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Hassan Adams
> SF: Luke Walton...Maurice Evans
> PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf
> C: Andrew Bynum...Jamaal Magloire
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...6~934~498&teams=13~13~17~17~17~22~17~22~17~13


I hope this is the last **** trade you make up. The Nets are not giving up Kidd for bench trash and guess what I just porved it cause we didnt do anything.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The Lakers offered up two first round picks, along with cash and their package of players for Kidd, and Thorn ended up playing us.

Lakers Trade:
Kwame Brown
Jordan Farmar
Chris Mihm
Aaron McKie
2007 First Round Pick
Future First Round Pick
Cash

Nets Trade:
Jason Kidd


From what I've read today, that was the likely offer. If that was indeed the case, then we have nothing to be mad at Mitch or Buss for regarding this deal. I'm still POed that they didn't have a backup plan in place for either Mike James, Marcus Banks or another PG (or at least Jamaal Magloire), but that trade was the best we could offer for Kidd.

When Vince Carter opts out this summer and Kidd's trade value declines even further (with another year under his belt, along with the rib and back injuries), the Nets are going to look back on this blown opportunity and be sorry.

This was their chance to somewhat rebuild for the future and they tossed it away with the false hope that Kidd, Jefferson and Carter still has a chance to work. Next offseason, I don't see any team that Kidd wants to go to offering more than Kwame Brown, Farmar and two first round picks for him. Holding onto Carter was even more stupid than keeping Kidd. They basically just let VC go for free.

Very unfortunate, but we'll get the last laugh. Now I just hope that Luke comes back soon.


----------



## Eternal

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I hope this is the last **** trade you make up. The Nets are not giving up Kidd for bench trash and guess what I just porved it cause we didnt do anything.


Please do some more "porving" on your board, and stop coming here with your nonsense.


----------



## The One

Damian Necronamous said:


> Holding onto Carter was even more stupid than keeping Kidd. They basically just let VC go for free.


Not quite true. The Nets were about 100 times more desperate to move Carter than Kidd. It's just that alot of teams back out of deals for the same reason why the Nets want to trade Carter in the first place. The teams that were in discussion want Carter to be a fixure in their team, but they are uncertain that Carter will stay with their team after the trade, and for what the Nets are asking for, teams aren't willing to take the chance at dumping first round picks, few decent players, and/or money at a Good Player who may not stay.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

We will not regret this. We do not need Kwame Brown and Aaron Mckie please keep those losers to yourself.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The One said:


> Not quite true. The Nets were about 100 times more desperate to move Carter than Kidd. It's just that alot of teams back out of deals for the same reason why the Nets want to trade Carter in the first place. The teams that were in discussion want Carter to be a fixure in their team, but they are uncertain that Carter will stay with their team after the trade, and for what the Nets are asking for, teams aren't willing to take the chance at dumping first round picks, few decent players, and/or money at a Good Player who may not stay.


That's exactly why the Nets' asking price shouldn't have been so high. They aren't going anywhere this year, and VC will only leave them over the offseason. They should have gotten something for him while they had the chance.


----------



## Unique

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> We will not regret this. We do not need Kwame Brown and Aaron Mckie please keep those losers to yourself.


ok


----------



## mjm1

Damian Necronamous said:


> That's exactly why the Nets' asking price shouldn't have been so high. They aren't going anywhere this year, and VC will only leave them over the offseason. They should have gotten something for him while they had the chance.


Considering Orlando completely and utterly took themselves out of the running to land VC by calling him *fools gold* (funny as hell though :lol, the Nets wont have a problem resigning him. They are now, save the bobcats, the only team that can offer him the maximum 20 million dollars a season.


----------



## onelakerfan

mjm1 said:


> Considering Orlando completely and utterly took themselves out of the running to land VC by calling him *fools gold* (funny as hell though :lol, the Nets wont have a problem resigning him. They are now, save the bobcats, the only team that can offer him the maximum 20 million dollars a season.



AND why would anyone offer VC 20 mil?


----------



## Silk D

OMG. the trade deadline has passed. can we please close this thread? and unless you'll want to talk lakers, can you go back to your own forum?


----------



## SoCalfan21

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> We will not regret this. We do not need Kwame Brown and Aaron Mckie please keep those losers to yourself.


Stop baiting or else...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

This thread has "porved" to be useless now.


----------

